

Show HN: Our MVP had first day sales and ~1,000 downloads so we built it to this - andrewstuart
https://www.singlepage.guru

======
bpicolo
Not only did this break my back button, it brought up a literally never ending
stream of "Leave this Page" popups and I had to process kill the tab. Solid.

~~~
antonwinter
interesting. doesn't seem to be anything non standard in the leave this page
code

$(function () { window.onbeforeunload = function () { return 'Template not
saved. Changes will be lost'; }; });

Has anyone else seen the leave this page stuff blow up? its the browser that
handles it.

What browser/version did it blow up under?

------
junto
Very interesting. The editor is cool.

\- How do I edit the map?

\- How do I delete a section?

~~~
antonwinter
Hi, thanks for the interest.

map editing currently has to be done by editing the html when you download the
template.

Sections can be deleted under the sections tab ( drag them onto the bin ).

~~~
junto
The sections deletino does work properly in Chrome 36.0.1985.125 m, Windows 7.

The hit point is wrong on the trash bin icon. You have to drag the section to
the far right before the icon turns orange. In Firefox it looks ok.

Another bug is that if I add an image to the slider (first or third image) it
replaces the first and third with the same image.

